# Anyone need tips on fursuit making? Just finished my 3rd partial.



## Zrcalo (Sep 26, 2009)

:3
I've done:
3 heads, 2 tails, 1 set of feetpaws, and am now working on handpaws (easy)

ask any questions you have. if I cant answer, I'll send ya to someone who can answer that.

also, other people who can help or give tips are very much appreciated!!!

and to just show off, I just finished this one:






fullview: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2834228/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done, mate! The long ears are lovely.

I wish I could get around to learning to not suck at making anything some time soon.

Ok, question: how do you personally make footpaws? Do you use slippers as a base and then add foam and fur? If so, is there anyway besides owning a gluegun to attach the foam?


----------



## Sabian (Sep 26, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Well done, mate! The long ears are lovely.
> 
> I wish I could get around to learning to not suck at making anything some time soon.
> 
> Ok, question: how do you personally make footpaws? Do you use slippers as a base and then add foam and fur? If so, is there anyway besides owning a gluegun to attach the foam?




I would recommend getting a glue gun as it is one of greatest tools in the world. If not I am pretty sure that Gorilla glue would work. Just stay away for super glues and CA glues, they eat and dissolve foam.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

wow...that head is amazing..i'm wondering how would I make paws with sleeves that go up to my shoulder?


----------



## Furlone (Sep 26, 2009)

I emailed you some questions since they are like, not that simple Heh.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 27, 2009)

I could use a few tips on head crafting.
I'm going to attempt my first head ever soon and am not very sure on how to go about it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Well done, mate! The long ears are lovely.
> 
> I wish I could get around to learning to not suck at making anything some time soon.
> 
> Ok, question: how do you personally make footpaws? Do you use slippers as a base and then add foam and fur? If so, is there anyway besides owning a gluegun to attach the foam?



:3 I actually use socks. 

tutorial can be found here:
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3477337.html


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> I could use a few tips on head crafting.
> I'm going to attempt my first head ever soon and am not very sure on how to go about it.



well first of all you need to buy some upholstry foam.
after that, theres 2 proven ways to make it.
1) the balacava way
2) the all foam way.

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Heads&filter=all

just browse through these tutorials and you can come to your own conclusion which to use.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

Furlone said:


> I emailed you some questions since they are like, not that simple Heh.



;; what did you e-mail me on? I dont have my e-mail up on this... 
please send all messages to my FA account.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 27, 2009)

Send Message Via Yahoo! to *Zrcalo* (*quidmore@yahoo.com*) 		  		View the profile of quidmore@yahoo.com
Send quidmore@yahoo.com a message

Taught that  was your email, but the post on my thing helped me alot, so I will post my progress whenb I even start on my head.


----------



## Furlone (Sep 28, 2009)

Do I glue the blocks of foam onto the balacava before or after carved? And how do  Iglue them on? Do I carve out the proportion?

What should the cheek size be? Estimate.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 28, 2009)

It's also possible to make heads out of wire, though I'm sure that as soon as I post this people will yell at me.

"Wire's dangerous. You'll get stabbed." Just cap the ends of the wire with a dab of hot glue, and you'll be fine. The great thing about wire is that it doesn't absorb any sweat, and it's probably a lot more comfortable than foam. I wouldn't know, though. I've never tried making a foam head.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> well first of all you need to buy some upholstry foam.
> after that, theres 2 proven ways to make it.
> 1) the balacava way
> 2) the all foam way.
> ...


Cool! Thanks alot!


----------

